# Adding a mini horse, question



## sandy sea (Feb 4, 2010)

We have a 5 yr old mustang mare.  I have the opportunity to get a 20 year old mini stallion.  What are your thoughts?  Will there be a problem with the stallion and mare getting along? (Heat?) Is 20 really old for a mini?  How long do they live?  If I decide to take the stallion are there lots of health issues that will appear in the near future because of his age??


----------



## Dakoda (Feb 4, 2010)

Do you plan on putting the stallion in with the mare?  If so, I wouldn't suggest it.  I'm sure there are others that have no problems in keeping full sized horses with miniatures, but as the owner of both (2 full sized and 9 miniatures), it's just not a good idea.  The stallion may 'pester' the mare and the mare could seriously hurt him.  My trail horse, a 13 year old gelding off the Navajo reservation, will go after a miniature that gets too close to his fence line.  Miniatures can live as long as full sized horses. so everything you would need to consider with a senior full sized horses you would have to consider for a miniature.  The only difference is the amount and type of feed.  Vaccinations will be the same.  Farrier won't need to shoe but mini will need to be trimmed.  Dentistry bills are sometimes higher with mini's because they're harder to work on and not all vets or equine dentists have the appropriate sized tools.  I'm not trying to discourage you from adding a mini to your family, but think if you could pen them separately it would be better for all concerned.  Good luck with whatever decision you make.


----------



## dianneS (Feb 19, 2010)

I had my mini colt with my full sized mare for a few months, until he started to mature.  He began to pester my mare a lot and would try to mount her everytime she tried to lay down or roll.  She nearly kicked his head off a few times!  I got him gelded immediately after he started acting that way.

If she were the type that gets more mareish and flirtatious, she could have just stayed laying down and allowed him to do his thing.  I could have a TB/mini cross today!  Yikes!  It is possible for them to breed if they really try hard enough.

Also, not all big horses will get along with minis.  I've heard several stories, and my vet has known many horse owners who've put minis in with their full-sized horses, only to have a big horse try and kill the mini.

I would advise gelding him, if you're going to keep them together.  A stallion is a stallion, regardless of the size.

No, 20 is not really old for a mini.  Some minis can live a really long, long time!


----------



## SCFARRIER (Mar 17, 2010)

older studs are set in their ways by that age so he may be studly all the time.


----------



## sterlng&sierra (Mar 19, 2010)

Regular horses can get along fine with miniature horses. You'll have to do your homework, but I don't see how it wouldn't work out. However, this is a stallion. I personally would not get a stallion that old. True, you could geld him and he may be fine. But if he's still acting studdish, then what would you do with him? I would geld him immediately if you do get him, because at best the mare will lay down to allow him to breed, and at worst she will get fed up and hur, or possibly even kill him.


----------



## dianneS (Mar 20, 2010)

sterlng&sierra said:
			
		

> Regular horses can get along fine with miniature horses.
> 
> I would geld him immediately if you do get him, because at best the mare will lay down to allow him to breed, and at worst she will get fed up and hur, or possibly even kill him.


Yeah, full sized horses can get along with minis, however there are a select few that just hate minis for some reason.  My vet told me of two different horses who freaked out and tried to kill a mini.  They were both Paint geldings however?  The one gelding grabbed the mini and threw it across the pasture and was going to stomp it to death!

I agree with gelding him immediately too.  The mare could lay down for him.  My mini didn't drop for the longest time and we couldn't geld him, but he was getting studdy.  My mare would lay down to take a nap and he'd be right on top of her!  Luckily he would usually drape himself ACROSS her back and she would just jump right up, usually sending him flying!  She would immediatly pin her ears and chase him away and if he came near her again, she'd cock her foot and prepare to kick.  That ususally got the message across!

My mini finally found a hay bale just his size, to have his way with.  I went out later to find the hay bale mutilated and my mini flat out on the ground, snoozing next to it!  I guess he wore himself out!


----------



## LauraM (Mar 20, 2010)

dianneS said:
			
		

> My mini finally found a hay bale just his size, to have his way with.  I went out later to find the hay bale mutilated and my mini flat out on the ground, snoozing next to it!  I guess he wore himself out!




OMG........what a mental picture I have!  Thanks for the giggle!


----------

